# Switzerland votes to criminalize homophobia and hate speech



## MindWars (Oct 15, 2018)

(CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList. 
Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'


And hate speech OMFG, they can make hate speech out of anything look as the ass clowns here... Hate speech can be I don't  like your hair cut ........ gawd snowfales panzies pathetic.

THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber ........

This won't make ppl  down and kiss their asses it will just generate HATRED all the more.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 15, 2018)

Now Swiss men have to take it up the butt to prove they're not homophobic.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2018)

Good for Switzerland.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 15, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Good for Switzerland.


I understand you'll be moving there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Switzerland.
> ...



Why not?  It has one of the highest standards of living in Europe.

Cuckoo? Switzerland offers Europe's best living standards


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Now Swiss men have to take it up the butt to prove they're not homophobic.



No doubt American white men have been forced to fuck black women since the end of slavery.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 15, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why not? It has one of the highest standards of living in Europe.
> 
> Well, we cant' figure out why not, that's why the question was asked...no one has a problem with you or anyone else moving there, it's pretending life is better there and then staying here that's the problem.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....



Switzerland is a communist country? When did that happen?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Now Swiss men have to take it up the butt to prove they're not homophobic.



That's how they learned to yodel.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> No doubt American white men have been forced to fuck black women since the end of slavery.


Man you're bad at this


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 15, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that make it better just to smack the hell out of the guy and don't tell him why.  So no more talking during fighting.  Sounds stupid and looks stupid in print.  I'll love to see the law.  I know in Russia you have to watch being gay you could get the hell beat out of you.    Its the same in Germany.  Well I guess they can do like Italy where they passed so many laws that the cops don't bother Enforce them.  Please people no more special laws.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....
> ...



On October 15th apparently.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2018)

Just goes to show that most of the world doesn’t have protected free speech.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 16, 2018)

PC run amuck again. We'll see if they realize the folly or not within 2 years.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....
> ...



When you strap laws down like this what else do you call it does authoratarian sound better. That's on it's way to commie town.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight, its illegal to discriminate against someone based on their sexual preference or to say "Let's go kill all fags" in Switzerland now?  It wasn't before?  Is it illegal to say, "Let's go kill all them WASPS" here?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 16, 2018)

Intact men pretending to be women consider rejection by straight men hate speech. 

Who is judging what is hate speech?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 16, 2018)

What is hate speach anyways?
_
Hate speech is speech that attacks a person or group on the basis of attributes such as race, religion, ethnic origin, national origin, sex, disability, sexual orientation, or gender identity. Wikipedia_

But define attack


at·tack
əˈtak/
_verb_

1.
take aggressive action against (a place or enemy forces) with weapons or armed force, typically in a battle or war.
"in December, the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor"
synonyms: strike, charge, pounce;More

_noun_

1.
an aggressive and violent action against a person or place.
"he was killed in an *attack on* a checkpoint"
synonyms: assault, onslaught, offensive, strike, blitz, raid, charge, rush, invasion, incursion
"the attack began at dawn"





So to prosecute it's by personal opinion?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 16, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And now taking anal while living high on the hog. Just your kind of place.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Oct 16, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt American white men have been forced to fuck black women since the end of slavery.
> ...


lol


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 16, 2018)

`
_"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people. Reynard never makes clear what "verbal violence" actually means, but says it's a crime punishable by law."_​
This is going to be a receipt for disaster.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> _"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people. Reynard never makes clear what "verbal violence" actually means, but says it's a crime punishable by law."_​
> This is going to be a receipt for disaster.


Yep, and much more on the way.  Authoritarianism is the wrong way to go.
.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn, I actually thought Switzerland would be one of the last bastions of freedom in Europe.

Restriction of speech has been tried time and time again and has always ended in disaster. Europe is going to implode. Get ready for another world war, we're gonna see it in our lifetimes.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Intact men pretending to be women consider rejection by straight men hate speech.
> 
> Who is judging what is hate speech?


Probably the same type of crazy people who judge it here.

Evrywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy
Cause summers here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy
But what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock n roll band
Cause in sleepy london town
There's just no place for a street fighting man
No

Hey! Think the time is right for a palace revolution
But where I live the game to play is compromise solution
Well, then what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock n roll band
Cause in sleepy london town
There's no place for a street fighting man
No

Hey! Said my name is called disturbance
Ill shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants
Well, what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock n roll band
Cause in sleepy london town
There's no place for a street fighting man
No


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....
> ...



Notice what's in red 

The United Nations "Human Rights Council," which counts some of the world's most ruthless dictatorships as members, sparked global outrage last week by voting to appoint a UN czar to oversee the normalization of homosexuality and transgenderism around the world. In the crosshairs are religious and moral views that reject homosexual behavior as sinful, as well as objective reality and biological facts that until recent years were taken for granted. The deeply controversial scheme was pushed through by communist and socialist rulers with fervent support from the Obama administration, which for years has been lawlessly using American tax dollars and diplomatic resources to bribe and bully foreign governments into compliance with the radical agenda. But there was a great deal of opposition, and criticism of the UN extremism is growing.

UN Unleashes LGBT Czar to Promote Homosexuality, Transgenderism


The UN is one of the most crooked pos organizations there is. They want global control, break down socities in just the form I posted ...... This is why people don't realize what's going on.   In the end they come after them too. First ones taken out. If your young enoug you will live long enough to see it..  Makr our words.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I will never accept homosexuality and transgenderism as normal. The UN can kiss my ass.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...



Who knows, if it's like antifa you can beat the shit out of someone as long as they are " Heteroseuxal , White  Men that's ok to do. 
If you are a normal female it's ok to beat the shit out of them too. 

You see all the wrongs are made right and all the rights are made wrong. , this is the Globalist collapsing societies.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



So that's wrong, beating on someone because they are white, black or something in between?  Or trying to incite a riot to get them beat or whatever hate speech is?


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

bear513 said:


> What is hate speach anyways?
> _
> Hate speech is speech that attacks a person or group on the basis of attributes such as race, religion, ethnic origin, national origin, sex, disability, sexual orientation, or gender identity. Wikipedia_
> 
> ...



Hate speech use to be that,  today it is anything that isn't supported by the leftist, the trump haters, the  heterosexuals.. Why all they are waiting for is the legalizing of screwing kids . That's on the list too.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...




I dunno why don't you ask someone to beat your ass ,  then you can answer your own question. Let us know how you enjoy it just because  you are whoever, or whatever.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Why all they are waiting for is the legalizing of screwing kids . That's on the list too.



DING DING DING!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > What is hate speach anyways?
> ...




I always hear them say hate radio and I don't even know what they are talking about, I hear more hateful stuff on the FM dial then I do on the lame AM talk radio dial.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Damn, I actually thought Switzerland would be one of the last bastions of freedom in Europe.
> 
> Restriction of speech has been tried time and time again and has always ended in disaster. Europe is going to implode. Get ready for another world war, we're gonna see it in our lifetimes.



Yeah you hardly hear anything about Switzerland,  I thought this was rather odd myself.  A country that expects all it's people to own a gun Hmmm.  Now they are pulling this stunt.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


You guys should stop whining. 

1. Its in Switzerland.
2. No one is going to beat you up because you are a heterosexual.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...




Is there anything in the Swiss law about criminalizing heterophobia?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> No doubt American white men have been forced to fuck black women since the end of slavery.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I actually thought Switzerland would be one of the last bastions of freedom in Europe.
> ...


Sounds like their populace can handle the responsibility of handling guns.  Military service is mandatory and they have about a million shooting competitions over there a year just for the kids.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...



Got me lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...


What is heterophobia? Is it even in the dictionary?


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



This just in :


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> What is heterophobia? Is it even in the dictionary?



Actually, it is. Smartass.

Definition of HETEROPHOBIA


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You are kidding right,  please tell me you are kidding bahahah.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Is it not self-explanatory?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What is heterophobia? Is it even in the dictionary?
> ...


Just like I thought. It is a made up word due to homophobia. Basically a retaliation. from your link.

*"Homophobia is countered by heterophobia; the empty answer to gay-bashing is a vow to bash back."*


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

What's wrong with this? How are heterosexuals not free to go their way and be heterosexuals? Better that heterosexuals turn their attention on the things going wrong within the heterosexual community. Domestic violence? Patriarchy, otherwise known as the worship of the sacred penis?


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 16, 2018)

`
Anecdotal - I've been a member of the LGBT since high school. It was only, later in life, I started getting politically active, which at the time meant advocating same sex marriage. Our small group (50) discussed the best way to do this. Aside from writing our local, state and federal representatives, the group wanted to do marches and protests. I argued against it. This is my rationale;

There is an axiom which states the more you try to suppress or force an issue, the more resistant and stronger it gets. Prohibition is one example but just topically. Obama is a better example of a person who tried forcing political issues and arguably, was the catalyst for tump. Another axiom states (paraphrased) you can attract more bees with honey than you can with shit. This is to say, winning people over through calm, collective education and discourse is a slow but long lasting solution as opposed to the "in your face" method I've seen used by members of the LGBT which can/will ultimately be counterproductive.

As we have seen with tump, the over 65 group rebelled en masse to being forced to so or say something "correctly" as did many other of the less than ethical and moral types of the far right. You cannot legislate beliefs. Homophobia (and racism for that matter) will only go underground, fester and grow. This is a human characteristic, as Switzerland will eventually find out.
`


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


No. I wasnt kidding. Never heard of the term until just now.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `There is an axiom which states the more you try to suppress or force an issue, the more resistant and stronger it gets. `


Thanks for all of that, particularly this.

Authoritarians convince themselves that controlling people will ultimately work.  I guess part of that involves ignoring your point.
_*
How do they not see this?  *_You would think that the pushback that gave us Trump would have taught them something.  But they've learned nothing.  Period.

Authoritarianism is terribly illiberal, and wrong.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Anecdotal - I've been a member of the LGBT since high school. It was only, later in life, I started getting politically active, which at the time meant advocating same sex marriage. Our small group (50) discussed the best way to do this. Aside from writing our local, state and federal representatives, the group wanted to do marches and protests. I argued against it. This is my rationale;
> 
> There is an axiom which states the more you try to suppress or force an issue, the more resistant and stronger it gets. Prohibition is one example but just topically. Obama is a better example of a person who tried forcing political issues and arguably, was the catalyst for tump. Another axiom states (paraphrased) you can attract more bees with honey than you can with shit. This is to say, winning people over through calm, collective education and discourse is a slow but long lasting solution as opposed to the "in your face" method I've seen used by members of the LGBT which can/will ultimately be counterproductive.
> ...


I am of the persuasion that some things should not be held to the slow method. Basically I am like "who the fuck told you i have to wait until everyone is comfortable that I happen to be Black?"  Basic rights as a human shouldnt have to go the slow route. They should be forced down the throats of the people that dont want to accept it. I dont care how they feel as long as the get punished for expressing it in a violent fashion.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you even understand how a dictionary works, idiot? That phrase was an example of "heterophobia" being used in a sentence.

Jesus H Christ...


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I am of the persuasion that some things should not be held to the slow method. Basically I am like "who the fuck told you i have to wait until everyone is comfortable that I happen to be Black?"  Basic rights as a human shouldnt have to go the slow route. They should be forced down the throats of the people that dont want to accept it. I dont care how they feel as long as the get punished for expressing it in a violent fashion.


`
One thing for sure, racism is out in the open here in this forum.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


No stupid. It wasnt an example. When they show an example they label it "example sentence" It was part of a quote from something a guy named Peter wrote you idiot.  

"As in so many areas of our society, divisions are drawn in black and white; there are no shades of gray. Homophobia is countered by heterophobia; the empty answer to gay-bashing is a vow to bash back. There are sadder developments in American life, I suppose, but for the moment, I can't think of one."
- Pete Hamill, _Esquire_, August 1990


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> _"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people. Reynard never makes clear what "verbal violence" actually means, but says it's a crime punishable by law."_​
> This is going to be a receipt for disaster.


Not true. Like all laws in all countries, it will come down to judges to intepret the law. No different than any other country.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you actually this stupid? Seriously? Who the fuck doesn't understand how a dictionary relays context?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Obviously you are struggling to understand. Here is the word homophobia for contrast.  If you note it says "example sentences" you idiot. 





Now show us where it has the same for heterophobia.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Did you not notice the "//" in front of both, moron?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Did you not notice the "//" in front of both, moron?


Sure did. Far as I know // is operator in a python script. Now why cant you show me where there are example sentences for heterophobia you idiot?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



And this has what to do with Switzerland allegedly being a communist country?


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `There is an axiom which states the more you try to suppress or force an issue, the more resistant and stronger it gets. `
> ...


Banning hate speech isn't authoritarian. The same concept exists in the US. Just chill.


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Switzerland, a communist country. LOL. Americans crack me up.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not notice the "//" in front of both, moron?
> ...



It's literally right under the definition of the word you absolute brainlet. Holy mother of Christ does someone actually have to label something as an "example sentence" for you to understand that's what it is? It is, without question, the word "heterophobia" being used in a fucking sentence to provide context.

For God's sake if stupid could fly you'd be a fucking jet.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Banning hate speech isn't authoritarian. The same concept exists in the US. Just chill.



Really? Please show me where this concept exists in the USA. I must've missed the 1st Amendment being repealed.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 16, 2018)

They should do that here, then all the lefties on this board would go to jail because their favorite insult is to call somebody gay.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. I just showed you where they labeled the example sentences for homophobia. Thats their procedural format for displaying example sentences. Are you claiming that they decided not to do it just for heterophobia?. 

Hmm interesting....


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Banning hate speech isn't authoritarian. The same concept exists in the US. Just chill.
> ...


It may be less regulated, but it can be shut down for being inciting lawless action. Just because the US regulates hatred less than other liberal democracies, doesn't make it right. Don't worry, you guys can still go on hating.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Yes it is.  "Hate speech" is a term created and enforced by the Regressive Left, illiberal authoritarians who always tell us to chill when they add new controls on speech.

Somehow you folks don't see the point Windparadox made.  My assumption is that, like all authoritarians, freedom of speech and expression only applies to you.

The Regressive Left mocks freedom of expression, because they're not liberal.
.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The only idiot here is you claiming "it's a made up word". 

*ALL WORDS ARE "MADE UP" YA FUCKIN' FRUITCAKE.  *


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Funny how the Regressive Left is so concerned about "offending" only certain people.

They'll go after you with their best insults and attacks and mockery at the drop of a hat, and then tell us PC is about "manners".

Hypocrites and liars.  These people are not liberals.
.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



You're conflating "hate speech" and threats. Hate speech is entirely subjective. It cannot be effectively legislated because you cannot legislate feelings.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


It is a made up word. There is a reason it doesnt show up on any spell check or other dictionary sites you fucking idiot.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Banning hate speech isn't authoritarian.



It is the very definition of it


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Name me a word that isn't "made up". Go on genius, I'll wait.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Food or eat


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really? So the first human that walked the earth just magically knew the words "food" and "eat"? In English, no less?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Banning hate speech isn't authoritarian.
> ...


Bingo.  But they refuse to see that.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Yep. It was instinctual. Dont try to move the goal posts to only english. I didnt allow that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


I see it but I dont give a shit. There are authoritarian laws all over the place. Why cant I murder somebody and get away with it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


So you equate murder with words.  Or at least pretend to.

You don't give a shit, indeed.  The words of an authoritarian.
.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are claiming that the first human had and used a verbal language... purely on instinct? LMFAO.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Where did I claim it was verbal?


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Because murder is taking a life that doesn't belong to you, which is a universe away from hurting someone's feelings. Dingbat.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


He knows that, too.  As he said, he doesn't give a shit.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So what? I could care less about someones life I want to kill. Who told you your life was more important than someones feelings?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

This is the kind of shit that gave us Trump.

The Regressives pissed off just enough people with this authoritarian crap, and here we are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I disagree. I dont see any more importance in a persons life than another persons feelings. Who made up this value system and why didnt they get my approval?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I dont see any more importance in a persons life than another persons feelings.


I believe you, I really do.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any more importance in a persons life than another persons feelings.
> ...


I'm not worried about what you believe.

 I am asking you who made up this system where someones life is more important than someones feelings? Why should I accept that and isnt that kind of authoritarian?


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Have you forgotten how this conversation started already or are you intentionally being a tool?

You claimed the word heterophobia is made up. I countered ALL words are made up. You said "food" and "eat" were not. When pressed on it, you pathetically tried to confound natural human instinct with developed human language in some desperate attempt not to look like an even bigger moron. 

Face it, cupcake, every word that exists was "made up" at some point. Just because YOU personally haven't heard it before doesn't make it any less authentic.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Accept what you want, I don't care.  You provide a vivid example of my point, and I'm glad.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


I remember how the conversation started and I remember you looking like a jackass when I proved it was a made up word. 

Your deflection about all words being made up was also shot down. Youre just too stupid to let it go.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I did. And my feelings & opinions trump yours, because I'm the one carrying them. Deal with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


If you dont care why did you even reply to me?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Isnt that like authoritarian? You guys whined about people being authoritarian didnt you?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> If you dont care why did you even reply to me?


Because fundamentalists fascinate me.  You're a terribly interesting ongoing amateur psychological/sociological/anthropological study for me.

Observe.  Poke.  Observe.  Poke.  Observe.  Flush.

So, thanks.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont care why did you even reply to me?
> ...


So you lied then? You do care or else you wouldnt be studying me.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, I don't care about your opinion.  I don't try to change the minds of fundies.

It's your behaviors that fascinate me.

And better yet, you're all so willing to participate.
.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Literally every word in existence was made up at some point in human history. The fact that you would even TRY to deny this shows how fabulously ignorant you are. Man I thought people on Facebook were bad, but you are on a wholly unexplored dimension of *STUPID.*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I didnt say you cared about my opinion. I said you care about me or you wouldnt be studying me. I'm flattered.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Prove the word for eat in its earliest form was made up. I'll wait.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good, whatever makes you feel better about yourself.

You're definitely an interesting study, so that's good.

See?  We can agree.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You shouldnt be embarrassed to express you care about me.  Dont deny it again when its obvious you care.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure, whatever you'd like.  
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Good boy.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It was made up because it required a human to make it up you *DUMB. SHIT. *The first human wasn't born with a dictionary stuffed up his ass now was he?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

satrebil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Prove a human made it up. Can you do that? Telling me your opinion really isnt working for me.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh ffs. We're done here. You can go pigeon shit in some other thread.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



It serves to remind lefties that Europe is declining rapidly and no longer civilized compared to the US.

They have outlawed free speech which is abominable.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What's wrong with this? How are heterosexuals not free to go their way and be heterosexuals? Better that heterosexuals turn their attention on the things going wrong within the heterosexual community. Domestic violence? Patriarchy, otherwise known as the worship of the sacred penis?


Patriarchy is religious myth of fourth wave feminists.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


The concept exists but the law does not.

The first amendment protects free speech as it should.

Yes it is absolutely authoritarian to ban speech


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Yes we are right and they are hypocrites who have banned freedom of speech.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...


No it won't.  Except among the haters, and they already hate anyway, so what's the big deal.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....
> ...




They are certainly not free. Not after this. 


"Verbal violence"? DId you catch that bullshit. It's 1984 over there, and I don't mean the good kind with Ronald Reagan, and Ghostbusters.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I say, good for Switzerland.  Abominable speech should be squelched.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your speech is abominable never speak or post again


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How very fascist of you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...


Freedom of speech includes hate speech or it does not exist.

You are one of the haters so be silent or be a hypocrite.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...




You really want to jail people for disagreeing with you?


And you think we are the bad guys?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with this? How are heterosexuals not free to go their way and be heterosexuals? Better that heterosexuals turn their attention on the things going wrong within the heterosexual community. Domestic violence? Patriarchy, otherwise known as the worship of the sacred penis?
> ...



Tell that to the penis-worshipers. Southern Baptists? Roman Catholics? Yes, patriarchy exists. They tell everyone that you have to have a dick to get in. Then you deny it? What the hell is going on? This is something out of Orwell or _Fahrenheit 451. _Do these organizations exist that do not allow people with vaginas into their leadership circles or not? You tell me how patriarchy does not actually exist. These organizations either have these rules or they don't. Which is it? Face facts.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ),  this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber.....
> ...


Since the so-called OP doesn't like something they did.   You know..."If I don't like you, you're a 'commie'."   Regardless of reality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 16, 2018)

Can they still give em dirty looks?
Or maybe just mouth the words Ya Fuken Fag.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


No it does not exist in the sense that feminists and you claim.

Isolated examples prove nothing and domestic violence is as much on women as men

Private clubs do not reflect society.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




So, you support jailing people for disagreeing with you.


Good to know.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


It does not make them commies but it does make them less civilized.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Since the so-called OP doesn't like something they did.   You know..."If I don't like you, you're a 'commie'."   Regardless of reality.


`
This is 2018. The only people that use the word commie or communist (outside of historical context) are your anachronistic old people and, well, people who don't know any better.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Since the so-called OP doesn't like something they did.   You know..."If I don't like you, you're a 'commie'."   Regardless of reality.
> ...





There are still plenty of people who believe in that shit. And are willing to fight for it.


This article is about a western nation, who just criminalized having the wrong thoughts. 

Your dismissal of this, is not reasonable.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I am not the government of Switzerland...not my call.   They don't have to follow our Constitution.   Glad to have been able to educate you on that fact.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So what?   It's called nation sovereignty.   You don't like it, don't go to Switzerland if you are afraid you might not be able to control your homophobia.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




FUnny, I didn't say you were involved, I said you support it.


And you did not deny it. 


Oh, is this were you pretend to not understand the concept of "Supporting" something?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  It's fuken stupid!
The vast majority of people go through life and never accost someone and call them names.
   This is just another way to control people.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> X





> There are still plenty of people who believe in that shit.


Old people who voted for tump



> And are willing to fight for it.


Of course, when all you have is time on your hands.



> This article is about a western nation, who just criminalized having the wrong thoughts.


I don't necessarily agree with what the Swiss did but I don't live there and am not going to get excited over it.



> Your dismissal of this, is not reasonable


Thank you for your opinion.
`


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



Who fears homo sapiens?


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...





So, I am for Freedom, and this is a huge step backwards for Western Civilization.


These are Heresy Laws, and they are spreading, in the Western World, because of people like you.


That is my point. Obviously. Do you have something to say about that, or are you doing to keep defending this oppression, while pretending not to?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



"Isolated examples"??? are you still denying that male supremacy exists in the Roman Catholic Church? The Southern Baptist cult?  Do you still deny that our institutions elevate the penis over the vagina?  Only the penis is allowed? These are very stark terms, harsh but true, and, unfortunately, in 2018, we have to make them much more clear than we would wish. Why can't you explain this situation instead of running away from it?


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank goodness for the U.S. Constitution, and the First Amendment.  I know the Left wants to compromise that, and give up free speech to punish anything they don't like, but that's not going to happen here.  Especially with a Constitutional Supreme Court.

Europe, Canada, and elsewhere are moving towards an oppressive, totalitarian model.  We need to resist that here.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > X
> ...





I was referring to your dismissal of communism and communists.


There are still plenty of people who support communism, and are willing to fight for it.


Fighting against communist ideas or communist inspired ideas is a real thing.



I can see what you would want to pretend that is not true.



Liberals want this type of thing HERE. 


That is worth fighting against.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Those are private organizations and isolated examples.

Much like female only colleges are isolated examples as opposed to proof of matriarchy.

According to your logic your argument is defeated because we have more matriarchy as those colleges prove.

Yes our institutions ele atw no such thing.

I am explaining it clearly
You have failed to prove the patriarchy myth because it is a myth


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Thank goodness for the U.S. Constitution, and the First Amendment.  I know the Left wants to compromise that, and give up free speech to punish anything they don't like, but that's not going to happen here.  Especially with a Constitutional Supreme Court.
> 
> Europe, Canada, and elsewhere are moving towards an oppressive, totalitarian model.  We need to resist that here.



What is a "Constitutional Supreme Court"?


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




They aren't harsh, they are vulgar. ANd you are using them for shock value, to distract from the lack of a real point.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


-----------------------------   [chuckle] yeah , and the icing on the cake is a never ending supply of vaseline Aba .


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...




"THis is what happens when you want a communist Country which is once again what hte gays are pushing for ( the leftist tards ), this is what you get when you have ANTIFA's, BLM the mentality doesn't know that's what they are doing though because dumb meets dumber ........"

unfortunately you live in a free country (if you live in the USA) and there is nothing you can do about any of  those groups.....

since you don't advocate violence....

and you accept their right to free speech.....

right?


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What is a "Constitutional Supreme Court"?


One that doesn’t add language or meaning to the Constitution without permission of the governed (Legislature). 

Stay tuned. You will soon see them mopping up the mess left by the last Court.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...




Antifa, BLM, leftists tards, aren't just talking. So there is a lot, on many fronts to be done.


THe OP, is about a law being passed to criminalize thoughts and speech.


That is the type of shit we seated Kavanaugh to stop. 


Seems we can to something about it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Then explain the Roman catholic church. The southern baptist cult. The histories of educational institutions not allowing female students in. The denial of the vote for so long to female Americans. The disrespect of female Americans. The disrespect of female Americans of color. Explain why there were laws that allowed husbands to take over the ownership of the assets of the women the married. Explain why female people could not get into our institutions of higher learning, could not rise in their careers. You have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I say, good for Switzerland.  Abominable speech should be squelched.


Why?

And who gets to decide what is and is not "abominable"?  The "majority"?  That's good enough for you?
.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


No I do not as we we're discussing the present not the past.

Oppression in history does not prove it today


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Since the so-called OP doesn't like something they did.   You know..."If I don't like you, you're a 'commie'."   Regardless of reality.
> ...


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




This issue is a Western Nation criminalizing having the wrong ideas. 


BODECEA  responded to someone attacking the idea, and attacked the WAY he attacked the idea, yet said nothing about the idea itself.


Concluding that she supports the idea of criminalizing having the wrong ideas, is valid.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 16, 2018)

Well since Switzerland has always been neutral I doubt these new legal decisions will make a difference in anything.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 16, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Now Swiss men have to take it up the butt to prove they're not homophobic.


 Republicans want to kill gay people. They have for decades. One of their dreams. After gay people they want to kill blacks. Oh wait, there are really doing that.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 16, 2018)

Republicans dream of killing so many people. And yet they are so soft and squishy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



But we are discussing what is happening today. The Roman Catholic, Southern Baptist, the other "Christian" cults, all of the "Christian" penis-worshipers, and the penis-worshipers from the other religions, including all the way to Hindus and Muslims, are still at worshiping the beef until the present day. This is ongoing.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Republicans dream of killing so many people. And yet they are so soft and squishy.




Says the tough guy posting anonymously online.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


And female only colleges worship the pussy


Yes private organizations have membership rules you do not approve of but they do not prove or support the idiotic feminist myth of patriarchy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Well it's good have some of the western countries that still have monarchies change the rule that a person born to a certain ranking in the line of succession to the throne has to be a male, it still exists. With your "private organizations," how come I was drafted into the Roman Catholic organization as an infant and I was indoctrinated into it when I was under ten years of age? I was indoctrinated into penis worship.

At the bottom of the whole thing: explain penis worship.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Most Women ( and some gay men ) love dick. And there is nothing wrong with that.

If you or anyone else is Catholic it is by free choice

Once again none of your examples proves or supports the feminist myth of patriarchy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You can continue to deny that patriarchy exists and is enforced in various religions, but this is just denial of reality. Dick-worship goes on around the world, accompanied by superstitions about female biological functioning. 

I said, moron, that I was introduced to the RC church when I was an infant, a few weeks old. Shit no. I rejected RC as soon as I was old enough to think. i think the evangelical/southern baptist cults do the same thing; try to enlist girls for sex and penis worship while they are children. I'm a heterosexual. I am attracked to males sexually. But the sex training in spreading and dick-licking and obeying the penis comes from the practices and teachings of these cults, which are patriarchal. They teach worshiping the penis in their churches.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well there you go proving me correct.

Feminism defines patrarchy as systemic throughout all of society 


A cult within a society does not prove anything about all of society.

There is no patrarchy as feminism defines it and you have helped to prove that fact.


It is you in denial of reality embracing a myth.

FACT you are wrong and cannot prove the existence of what you claim


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No ass clown. its about a country that criminalized discrimination and violent hate speech. Cant you read idiot?

*"Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. "*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Wrong.

No where does it state anything about violence.

It is in fact about ideological suppression of free expression and nothing more.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sure it does dummy. Learn how to read.

*"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people. "
-Mathias Reynard*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's their country and their call, is it not?

But...I see your point...if one person isn't allowed to be racist, sexist, and homophobic are any of us truly free?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no such thing as verbal violence


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It doesnt disallow any of that. It criminalizes action. You can think whatever you want as long as its not voiced in a violent manner.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And we can criticize their draconian laws as much as euro trash criticizes us.

Correct it is a human right to be racist or sexist or homophobic.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You better tell the Swiss then. Your opinion doesnt really carry much weight with them I'm guessing.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Wrong it criminalizes voices which are non violent


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm telling you because you are a fucking fool who defends totalitarianism.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes it does it specifically bans free speech


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wrong idiot. 

*"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people."
-Mathias Reynard*


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So, you walked away. How did the power of the Patriarchy manifest in your punishment?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No it bans violent speech. Again you can think and say what you want as long as its not done in a violent manner.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong liar it criminizes free speech


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It bans any speech deemed wrong thought and you ar denying that proven fact liar


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Show us where bans any speech thought "wrong". I already proved it only banned violent speech. Thats the term they used.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Prove it idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 You are a liar as violent speech does not exist and the purpose of such terms means any unacceptable speech as the op link proves


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Basically all the law does is add sexual orientation and gender orientation to laws against discriminating against race, ethnicity, and religious affiliation.

Vers une loi suisse contre l’homophobie

"Currently, only incitement to hatred or discrimination against a person or group of persons on the basis of their "racial, ethnic or religious" affiliation was criminalized - up to 3 years' imprisonment or a fine. Provided that the Council of States follows the lower house, "sexual orientation" and "gender identity" should now be added to the list. "


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I did prove it making you my bitch


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Basically all the law does is add sexual orientation and gender orientation to laws against discriminating against race, ethnicity, and religious affiliation.


Liar.

It bans free expression which has been proven


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Basically all the law does is add sexual orientation and gender orientation to laws against discriminating against race, ethnicity, and religious affiliation.
> ...


If you say so. I know you cant read so I'll leave you to stew in your stupidity.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know you can read and you read the proof boy 

You got owned


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Says the clown that cant read what the Swiss said themselves. 

Good thing is that you got owned because you cant do shit about it except whine.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2018)

MindWars said:


> (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> Switzerland Votes to Criminalize Homophobia and 'Hate Speech'
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they're going to have to put all the muslims in prison.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Except you are a proven liar as the law bans free speech and you know it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...


Only if they say something in a violent manner


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If it did why cant you prove it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I did.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"VIOLENT SPEECH"? LOL!!!


----------



## MindWars (Oct 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > (CBN News) Switzerland has voted to make it illegal to be homophobic or discriminate against anyone in the LGBTQ community. The National Council, which is the lower house in Switzerland’s legislature, voted 118 – 60 in favor of a law that says anyone guilty of homophobia will face heavy fines or up to three years in prison. “I tabled the motion after speaking to friends of mine who have personally been victims of verbal and physical homophobic violence,” Mathias Reynard, a member of the Swiss Socialist Party told ShortList.
> ...


We know how retarded the left is including over there. Reality hasn' thit the dumb  pricks yet.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You didnt.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yep. Here are the words of the Swiss.  Feel free to prove thats not what they said. 

*"The law criminalizes "physical violence" and "verbal violence" against LGBT people. "
-Mathias Reynard*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I absolutely did and you know I did


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I only know you made an ass of yourself because you cant read.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There you go.

Verbal violence does not exist and simply means unwanted expression


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You know you are projecting because you are too much if a brat to admit you got crushed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The swiss says verbal violence exists. What are you going to do?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I like when people start proclaiming they won. Its a tell that you know you lost. Now you know that I know you know it too.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Exactly. 
No, words don't "hurt as much or more than physical violence". 

And people who claim they do just want to find a way to prevent people from speaking truth to power.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your opinion has nothing to do with the truth. Thats why they call it an opinion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That was fact not opinion


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Except for when the uneducated like you prove it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And they are wrong.

Which is why they are banning free expression


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


No that was an opinion. You dont get to construct a value system for everyone else to tell them what hurts more. You aren't smart enough for starters.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


So if they are wrong why do courts all over this nation take children away from parents that are verbally violent?


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It was fact.

Words are not violent and no one has the right to protection from hurt feelings.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They do not


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Posting memes wont make you less wrong. It only highlights how pathetic your opinion was from conception.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It was underscoresing what a massive fool you have been


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 16, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*Good for the lay a bouts who live there.  They have no Army to support so they can have a Commie Government.  The also keep the old Germany gold taken from the Jews, and artwork that was stolen by Hitler.  They loved being mutual with everyone in WWII.   *


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says the clown that pretends there is no such thing as verbal violence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is not and that is fact.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Careful. You wouldnt' want to be verbally violent.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



why do you want to turn heterosexuality, the relations between males and females into a train wreck?Relations between two humans require a lot. Not only a physical attraction (which includes the ability to do move one's body around and do things like dance). I don't think that you mental midgets can think, laugh, or dance.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dont live in Switzerland.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You claim the Patriarchy exists. You walked away from one.


How did the power of the Patriarchy manifest in your punishment?


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





And that makes it right?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you admit that the penis-worship exists.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Why won't you answer the question?


IS IT because there was no punishment at all? Not much power there, if you can just walk away without any cost.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It makes you wrong....again.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are the one who refuses to acknowledge that penis worship exists in our institutions and organizations. It's you penis worshipers who run these organizations. I saw the guy from the Southern Baptist cult get interviewed on TV and brag that he was the final decisionmaker in his house, and he has a house vagina who sucks it sand spreads them, because he has the dick. This is not my doing. His words came out of his own mouth. Again, not my doing. His. What a pervert.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


No one acknowledges it because it is a silly concept which is on you to prove. You have failed to do so but have failed.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




In your opinion, is "verbal violence" right or wrong?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Depends on the situation. Like most things in life its not an either or proposition.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Good for Switzerland.


One can hate the bigot, and hate 'laws' regulating speech. Such regulations are always a mistake, and not needed where education is effective.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





You have the choice to be a member of the Church or not. 

You can marry a man who wants to be head of the household, or not.


You have the choices to make, and no one is giving you any grief over the choices you make.


Sounds to me, like you are completely free.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What "silly concept" is this? It exists and happens or it doesn't? Denial is not the same thing as reality. Fundie men act in fundie ways, most of it to subjugate women into sex and spitting out their cursed "children" from their bodies. You sex freaks are all the same.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Funny, the law that is the fucking topic made no such distinction, and you supported it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Penis worship. A silly concept.

Much like patriarchy and rape culture on the us.

All myth


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Switzerland.
> ...


Why do you say laws regulating speech are a mistake?  There are laws and informal rules everywhere that regulate speech. You cant talk at work to your boss a certain way without getting canned.  You cant talk to a judge a certain way or you get put in jail for contempt.  If a cop doesnt like what or how you speak to him you can get shot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You are not an educated authority and your word does not make something exist


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




I've known men that you would call that, and they were not like that. Pretty nice actually.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong.

A boss firing someone for what they say is not based on law breaking


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


..._"where education is effective."_


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course I support it. They dont have to make the same distinction I did for me to support it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Where is such a place?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where these kinds of prejudices have been replaced with clarity of thinking and gratefulness for being.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Of course. Because you support censor ship and jailing people for political reasons.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I definitely support censoring and jailing homophobes and racists that use violent speech. Is that a bad thing to you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes because there is no such thing as violent speech


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


So the land of Oz?


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




When I know that you define those things as "someone I don't like", then yes, it is. And someday, the blowback from this will not be pleasant for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says who?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If I were the final judge of "hate speech", it would satisfy me. Otherwise, I cannot trust the decisions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dont like you but I dont think you should be censored. Mocked but not censored.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Whos reality?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No such thing as who's it is the same for all.

Speech and violence are not the same absolute fact you cannot refute


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Why the fundie sex freakdom? Why the woman-hating? Why the idea that the penis gets to make the final decision on any issue? Do you love your genitals this much?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The kingdom of heaven is within.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Thats false. Your reality is definitely different than mine.

I didnt say speech and violence are the same. I said violent speech exists.  Violent is the adjective describing what type of speech.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is not false and reality is the same for everyone absolute fact.

There is no such thing as violent speech


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


There is, however, violent "hearing". The problem is not sound waves arriving at the outposts of our perceptions. It is the processing of those electro-chemical reactions into aggressive, inhuman responses.
Laws that address air-wave frequencies miss the target.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Nope. Different people have different realities. This is demonstrably a fact.

Yes there is a such thing as violent speech.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is false and you cannot demonstrate that different people have different realities.

It is not demonstrable and you are truly a fool.

There is no such thing as violent speech


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Sure I can demonstrate our realities are different. I live in Hawaii you live in new york. What time is it?

Yes there is a such thing as violent speech. Thats why the Swiss have a law against it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no such thing as violent speech the Swiss based their speech control law on a lie.

Your example is a failure as man made time zones do not demonstrate different reality


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who is reality? To whom does reality belong? Whose reality are we talking about?
"Reality" is relative. Every sentient being is a perceptual center of the universe, imposing a "this, and notthis" duality upon a universe that otherwise is not dualistic.
A human's "reality" is the result of that human's perceptions. Perceptions are the very definition of subjective.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes there is a such thing as violent speech. Thats why the Swiss have a law against it.

If our realities were the same why do we think our times are different?  Another example. is Obama Black or white?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


What cannot be demonstrated is that what passes in the mind of one person is the same as that which passes in another's.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Exactly. Thats why soupnazi has no clue what he is talking about.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That is also why we cannot know what violence words may be associated with in the mind of a beholder. Laws against words feed our feebleness, they do not develop spiritual strength.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no such thing as violent speech and the Swiss do not alter reality by passing a law.

Because others designated time zones for convenience which has nothing to do with reality being the same for everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


We can define violent words/actions and reach a majority agreement on what that entails.  Its not a law against words. Its a law against violent words.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong as I am leaving you a total fool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Majority agreement is worthless and does not define truth.

There is no such thing as a violent word


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The Swiss didnt alter reality. They created their reality. Your opinion cant change that reality.

Thats false because if we had the same reality then it would be the same time everywhere.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Majority agreement defines reality for that group.

Of course there is a such thing as a violent word. Violent is merely an adjective describing the type of word.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Come on, "A", you know perfectly well that the only time that exists is now!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah but you could be standing right next to me and your watch have a different now than mine.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No one can create reality.

Fact proves that and I stated fact not opinion 

Wrong time is the same everywhere how we measure it's progression varies and does not change reality for everyone.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are both correct.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now would be the same for both regardless of accuracy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Dont leave as a total fool  At least take some of this reality with you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it does not.

There is no such thing as a violent word


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Thats not reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I beat the shit out of you with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Of course it does. Are you in the US? 

Yes there is a such thing as a violent word. Thats why the Swiss made a law against them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Thats not reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a violent word and laws do not change reality


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So demonstrate how people have different reality you have so far failed massively


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't like Schrodinger, already?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The majority of the Swiss disagree with you. They are more credible than you are. Thats the reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


who is schrodinger?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I already did, In my reality the time is different than in your reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No they are not as they are denying fact and reality as you are


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You've presented no facts. The fact is that violent words exist.  Thats reality.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong you failed.

The designation is different time is not.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sorry, didn't mean to 'drop names'. It involves a mind experiment in quantum physics involving a fictive cat. It is both dead and not dead at the same time, according to the experiment.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have presented fact proving you wrong there is no such thing as violent speech.

You have failed to demonstrate reality is different for different people


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Says who?

Your sentence didnt make any sense.  The fact is that your reality is different than mine because we dont even have the same time.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Youve only presented your incorrect opinion. Nothing you have said had any facts in it.

Says who?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


I think I heard this one in the Girl With All The Gifts?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated fact not opinion .

I proved you wrong


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now, you've got me; never heard of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Its a movie where Glen Close asks this girl a question like this.

THE GIRL WITH ALL THE GIFTS is Perfect Horror for Today (Review) | Nerdist


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We have the same time even if we live in different time zones only our designation. For the passage of time differs which does not alter reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No we dont have the same time. We know this to be false because different people measure time differently.  How do you know what calendar I am using in my reality?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your opinions are not fact.

You proved yourself wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes time is the same for everyone we merely designate different measurements for it's progression.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated fact not opinion and they proved you wrong.

Now demonstrate how reality is different for different olpople you have failed to do so


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No time is not the same. I already pointed out that time is a concept thats measured differently by different people. Same with directional orientation. The Ancient egyptians saw the world completely the opposite from what europeans saw it.  If you told a egyptian to go north they would head into Africa while a european would head towards europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have yet to state a fact and all your opinions have been proven false.

I already proved your reality is different than mine.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Time moves the same regardless of how we measure it and that is reality which you cannot change .

You are truly a fucking fool and have failed


You have been defeated and cannot demonstrate different reality


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have stated fact which you cannot refute and you know this is which is why all you are doing now is childishly lying.

You failed to prove anything except your own ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No time doesnt move the same because if you measure it differently it moves differently. Thats like saying the metric system is the same as the system of measurement used in the US.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have already refuted your opinion.
You have proven you are ignorant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It moves the same period

Time does not move differently regardless of how we measure it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You refuted nothing and are only lying to try and save face.

Now demonstrate your premise as you have not done so


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Prove it.

Yes time moves different if you measure it differently. Only a complete idiot wouldnt understand that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have only proven your own ignorance now offer some evidence


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I refuted your opinion and continue to prove you are ignorant.

Now prove that time is the same when you measure it differently.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it does not and only a drooling treated would claim it does but we know you are a drooling retard.

Now offer evidence of your premise


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have proven your opinion is ignorance personified. Your posts are the evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You did not refute fact you only failed.

Now offer evidence with your next post or you openly admit to being a liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My post prove you wrong and your massive ignorance once again you have made yourself my bitch.

Too.easy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Of course I didnt refute fact. I refuted your opinion. 

You already admitted to being a liar. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your posts only prove you are ignorant.
I agree it was easy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You failed to refute anything and now you admit to being a liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yours proves the greater ignorance from you


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I have refuted your opinion on everything. Thanks for admitting you lied.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your opinions are in the Guinness book of world records under pure ignorance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated fact not opinion  you stated lies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated no opinion and you failed to refute anything


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


you havent stated one fact as of yet other than you agree you are ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

"The measurement of time began with the invention of sundials in ancient Egypt some time prior to 1500 B.C. *However, the time the Egyptians measured was not the same as the time today's clocks measure.* For the Egyptians, and indeed for a further three millennia, the basic unit of time was the period of daylight. The Egyptians broke the period from sunrise to sunset into twelve equal parts, giving us the forerunner of today's hours. *As a result, the Egyptian hour was not a constant length of time, as is the case today; rather, as one-twelfth of the daylight period, it varied with length of the day, and hence with the seasons. It also varied from place to place on the surface of the Earth. And of course, time as a measurable concept effectively ceased during the hours of darkness."*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated fact.

You failed and are merely lying grow up you fool


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You only stated your retarded opinion.

You have failed to convince you are anything other than an idiot with a pulse.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> "The measurement of time began with the invention of sundials in ancient Egypt some time prior to 1500 B.C. *However, the time the Egyptians measured was not the same as the time today's clocks measure.* For the Egyptians, and indeed for a further three millennia, the basic unit of time was the period of daylight. The Egyptians broke the period from sunrise to sunset into twelve equal parts, giving us the forerunner of today's hours. *As a result, the Egyptian hour was not a constant length of time, as is the case today; rather, as one-twelfth of the daylight period, it varied with length of the day, and hence with the seasons. It also varied from place to place on the surface of the Earth. And of course, time as a measurable concept effectively ceased during the hours of darkness."*


Yes and time moved on its own reagrdless of who measured it and how proving there is no different reality for anyone you miserable dumbass


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yet I proved you a lying jackass and everyone knows it especially you


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > "The measurement of time began with the invention of sundials in ancient Egypt some time prior to 1500 B.C. *However, the time the Egyptians measured was not the same as the time today's clocks measure.* For the Egyptians, and indeed for a further three millennia, the basic unit of time was the period of daylight. The Egyptians broke the period from sunrise to sunset into twelve equal parts, giving us the forerunner of today's hours. *As a result, the Egyptian hour was not a constant length of time, as is the case today; rather, as one-twelfth of the daylight period, it varied with length of the day, and hence with the seasons. It also varied from place to place on the surface of the Earth. And of course, time as a measurable concept effectively ceased during the hours of darkness."*
> ...


Of course time moved on dummy but the pace was different depending on whos reality you subscribed to. Got caught in a lie didnt you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You only proved you are an idiot that doesnt know how to research before stating an opinion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope time moved on it's own. Period you lose fuck face


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I proved you are a foolish and uneducted ****


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yes time moved on its own dummy. The pace was different depending on whos system you subscribed to.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You only proved you are an ignorant lice head.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I stated fact while.you babbled and failed to refute or challenge it


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have never stated a fact in your life. I refuted, debunked and embarrassed you with the facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But smarter than you boy.


I made you into a whore


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You refuted nothing challenged nothing and I stated fact.

And you know it cuck boy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are as smart as pocket lint lice head. 

I made you into a monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I refuted, debunked, and razed your simian like argument to the ground.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope everyone saw you fall flat and fail.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You failed to even address my facts I shit all over you


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Everyone saw you get embarrassed and try to deflect only to get humiliated even worse.


----------



## Votto (Oct 16, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Now Swiss men have to take it up the butt to prove they're not homophobic.
> ...


That will be a $44,555 fine or 3 years in prison.

Take your pick


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


I cant address your facts since you dont have any. You only shit in your hand and now want everyone to believe you hold facts.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




If by "funie sex freakdom" you mean traditional gender roles, the reasons are a matter of debate. 


I'd be happy to give you my personal opinion if you want.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There never was a proper reason given to allow males to think with their dicks and then follow these dick-decisions. These "religions" encourage sex freakdom. "[T]raditional gender roles are based on sex freakdom. There is no other excuse.


----------



## Correll (Oct 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Are there any other possible differences between men and women that could be the basis of those gender roles?


----------

